# [Official] Need For Speed Information & Discussion



## Alvarado

Subbed for the future.


----------



## PMan007

Subbed.









Very intersested to see how this game will turn out!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Subbed for the future.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Subbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very intersested to see how this game will turn out!












*Thread Update*
_Version 0.8_

+New re-designed Banner
+Screenshots Added
+Cars List Added


----------



## CryphicKing

Not a huge racing fan, and I don't mind to buy the same game twice, but from my 5 hours of play, it feels like the game offers little substance while look breath taking graphically. Just like star wars battle front.

Some PS4 screenshots


----------



## Rayce185

I am stoked as hell for this game! I still play NFSU1 after completing it over 10 times. Most Wanted and Rivals were good, but THIS.... this looks like a worthy successor to the greatest arcade racing games of all time


----------



## TopicClocker

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Awsan

I tried to provide as much as info as I could in my thread , you might find anything useful News post

So i need some stupid questions from people that tried the console version:

1-Can we free roam? (Stupidest)
2-Does really changing the car settings from grip to drift make a big of a difference or just mind games?
3-Is there a very noticeable difference between similar tier cars?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> I tried to provide as much as info as I could in my thread , you might find anything useful News post
> 
> So i need some stupid questions from people that tried the console version:
> 
> 1-Can we free roam? (Stupidest)
> 2-Does really changing the car settings from grip to drift make a big of a difference or just mind games?
> 3-Is there a very noticeable difference between similar tier cars?


So I assume you need *answers* to your "stupid" questions?

If that is what you mean, let me answer them for you.

1.) Yes, you can freely roam around the city. There are also cops with which you can start a pursuit during free roam.
2.) Yes, it does. Tweaking those settings really changes the cars grip and performance on the road. However the majority is biased towards drift as grip makes it way too hard to control certain cars.
3.) Yeah, there are quite significant differences between cars in the same tier, those include handling, performance, sounds and availability of customizable options.

Also, those questions weren't stupid in the slightest.


----------



## Rayce185

I thought it's supposed to be released on the 15th?


----------



## DR4G00N

Is this singleplayer? If it is I might pick it up, it looks nice.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Is this singleplayer? If it is I might pick it up, it looks nice.


If it's similar to the last NFS games you can play SP but are constantly online and just go from one race location to another. Some are MP, some SP.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Is this singleplayer? If it is I might pick it up, it looks nice.


Its single player but you need an active internet connection like Diablo 3.


----------



## Hequaqua

Need for Speed: Most Wanted is free on Origin. It actually plays pretty nice. It's SP/MP.

For free you can't beat it...lol


----------



## Cybertox

Out of all the modern NFSs, Hot Pursuit is my absolute favorite one. The pursuits in it were and still are fantastic and loads of fun. MW was alright, the airport DLC is great fun. Rivals on the other hand probably the worst NFS ever developed.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Is this singleplayer? If it is I might pick it up, it looks nice.


It's "single player" (they say it's single player, but people can join you which means it's not actually single player) on the console version, it's most likely going to be like this on the PC version as well.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I thought it's supposed to be released on the 15th?


It's coming 15th for Americans and 17th for the rest of us for some reason.

I also pre ordred the deluxe version







Mmmmm dat E46 M3 GTR!!! Can't wait


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> The PC version of Need for Speed will be releasing on March 17th. If you're an Origin Access member, you can play the game early for a limited time, starting March 10.


Origin Access Member - March 10th
Everyone Else - March 17th


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Need for Speed: Most Wanted is free on Origin. It actually plays pretty nice. It's SP/MP.
> 
> For free you can't beat it...lol


I adored that game! If anyone is interested on some races just ring me up









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Out of all the modern NFSs, Hot Pursuit is my absolute favorite one. The pursuits in it were and still are fantastic and loads of fun. MW was alright, the airport DLC is great fun. Rivals on the other hand probably the worst NFS ever developed.


I can't really agree with you. HP just didn't feel right for me, whereas Rivals was nearly as good and fun as MW.

MW though... I loved the city racing, the online setup and the crisp graphics, especially with SweetFX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> It's coming 15th for Americans and 17th for the rest of us for some reason.
> 
> I also pre ordred the deluxe version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm dat E46 M3 GTR!!! Can't wait


I didn't like the handling of the GTR in the original MW, it felt too heavy and like on rails, the steering response just wasn't right, and that's one thing M's are actually known for.

That 911 RSR on the other hand... yikes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Origin Access Member - March 10th
> Everyone Else - March 17th


Great, time to get the membership then.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I adored that game! If anyone is interested on some races just ring me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really agree with you. HP just didn't feel right for me, whereas Rivals was nearly as good and fun as MW.
> 
> MW though... I loved the city racing, the online setup and the crisp graphics, especially with SweetFX.
> I didn't like the handling of the GTR in the original MW, it felt too heavy and like on rails, the steering response just wasn't right, and that's one thing M's are actually known for.
> 
> That 911 RSR on the other hand... yikes.
> Great, time to get the membership then.


Rivals had a small cars list, 30 fps lock, horrible optimization, pop in, render glitches, lame customization, and a small world. It is always online and cannot be paused. Not even talking about the awful handling of cars. The only thing I liked about the game was the story.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Its single player but you need an active internet connection like Diablo 3.


.....god darn THEM!!!! And I was so interested in getting this one. Now I'm bummed. Ugh, why the heck they go do that.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> .....god darn THEM!!!! And I was so interested in getting this one. Now I'm bummed. Ugh, why the heck they go do that.


For one simple reason, prevent piracy.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Rivals had a small cars list, 30 fps lock, horrible optimization, pop in, render glitches, lame customization, and a small world. It is always online and cannot be paused. Not even talking about the awful handling of cars. The only thing I liked about the game was the story.


What story?









I started the game after the 30fps cap was able to be passed and the game ran well in 1440p on a single 660ti. And since I only payed around 15€ for it I won't criticize the customization level or map size









What does suck, though, is that the game regularly crashes when using it with SweetFX. Weirdly that issue started after I was about 50% into the second career although I was using SFX since the beginning... But since I completed the racer career and don't like playing as a cop, the game is over for me now.

Try the Lamborghini Sesto Elemento, it has an awesome handling and is incredibly fast. After getting it I never changed to any other car throughout the entire game.









But back to the actual game: I just got Origin Access, but the game's launch date wasn't reduced to the 10th. I really hope it will, because I don't want to have spent 4€ to play 10 hours of Unravel


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> For one simple reason, prevent piracy.


Well, that screws me over then. Satellite and 20GB cap don't play nice with game connections. And I was really interested in buying it.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> .....god darn THEM!!!! And I was so interested in getting this one. Now I'm bummed. Ugh, why the heck they go do that.


Last last few NFS's had this feature. You hardly notice a difference to a full SP mode except that you can drive up to MP races as you would with SP ones. Also you can see some online racers in your session, but I believe you can turn that feature off, or at least in Rivals.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> For one simple reason, prevent piracy.


So I guess neither Origin nor NFS offers an offline mode such as Steam, right?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Last last few NFS's had this feature. You hardly notice a difference to a full SP mode except that you can drive up to MP races as you would with SP ones. Also you can see some online racers in your session, but I believe you can turn that feature off, or at least in Rivals.


Only reason I don't touch online required connection games is because of my internet connection. Plus, I tend to move about and like the ability to play offline. Reason I tolerate Steam since I can throw it into offline mode.

Wish EA at least give the option for pure offline connection for us peeps who don't have internet connections to support it. My 700+ms pings would probably screw up the connection.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> So I guess neither Origin nor NFS offers an offline mode such as Steam, right?


Origin does have an offline mode but I'm willing to bet the game will try to log you into your origin account before you get to play. Like an internet connection test.


----------



## loud681

I Love how they advertise manual transmission option in the video lol. Lost all hope in the need for speed games


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> What story?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started the game after the 30fps cap was able to be passed and the game ran well in 1440p on a single 660ti. And since I only payed around 15€ for it I won't criticize the customization level or map size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does suck, though, is that the game regularly crashes when using it with SweetFX. Weirdly that issue started after I was about 50% into the second career although I was using SFX since the beginning... But since I completed the racer career and don't like playing as a cop, the game is over for me now.
> 
> Try the Lamborghini Sesto Elemento, it has an awesome handling and is incredibly fast. After getting it I never changed to any other car throughout the entire game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But back to the actual game: I just got Origin Access, but the game's launch date wasn't reduced to the 10th. I really hope it will, because I don't want to have spent 4€ to play 10 hours of Unravel


It wasnt "passed", they simply found a command which increases the framerate cap from 30 to 60 fps. However the game's speed is bound to the framerate. So whenever you drop frames lower than 60, the game would actually decrease in its speed and slow down by the amount of fps that dropped. The game ran awfully even on my rig with a 290X at 2560x1440, I would constantly drop from 60 to low 40s in some places. So your claim of a single 660ti doing fine at 1440 is very doubtful if not credible at all. The Sesto Elemento is loads of fun in HP 2010 with its insane acceleration and light weight. Such a huge shame that the DLCs were not made available for the PC version, I bought them all on PS3 though.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It wasnt "passed", they simply found a command which increases the framerate cap from 30 to 60 fps. However the game's speed is bound to the framerate. So whenever you drop frames lower than 60, the game would actually decrease in its speed and slow down by the amount of fps that dropped. The game ran awfully even on my rig with a 290X at 2560x1440, I would constantly drop from 60 to low 40s in some places. So your claim of a single 660ti doing fine at 1440 is very doubtful if not credible at all. The Sesto Elemento is loads of fun in HP 2010 with its insane acceleration and light weight. Such a huge shame that the DLCs were not made available for the PC version, I bought them all on PS3 though.


Nope, I ran the game in 30fps on the single card but switched to the other rig as soon as it was done.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> I tried to provide as much as info as I could in my thread , you might find anything useful News post
> 
> So i need some stupid questions from people that tried the console version:
> 
> 1-Can we free roam? (Stupidest)
> 2-Does really changing the car settings from grip to drift make a big of a difference or just mind games?
> 3-Is there a very noticeable difference between similar tier cars?
> 
> 
> 
> So I assume you need *answers* to your "stupid" questions?
> 
> If that is what you mean, let me answer them for you.
> 
> 1.) Yes, you can freely roam around the city. There are also cops with which you can start a pursuit during free roam.
> 2.) Yes, it does. Tweaking those settings really changes the cars grip and performance on the road. However the majority is biased towards drift as grip makes it way too hard to control certain cars.
> 3.) Yeah, there are quite significant differences between cars in the same tier, those include handling, performance, sounds and availability of customizable options.
> 
> Also, those questions weren't stupid in the slightest.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the INFO.

Another stupid questions if possible









I moved to India around 2 years ago and I leaving soon so if I buy the game from the Indian store will I run into any kind of limitation??
[Let me rephrase the question should I use a proxy and create a new account in the US region and buy it from there?]
And if I bought it from the Indian origin will I be able to connect to any region or I will be stuck with Indian players?


----------



## Rayce185

Why not just buy it on Origin? Is it much cheaper to get games over there?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Thanks for the INFO.
> 
> Another stupid questions if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved to India around 2 years ago and I leaving soon so if I buy the game from the Indian store will I run into any kind of limitation??
> [Let me rephrase the question should I use a proxy and create a new account in the US region and buy it from there?]
> And if I bought it from the Indian origin will I be able to connect to any region or I will be stuck with Indian players?


Your safest bet is just to buy the digital version from Origin, then you wont run into any compatibility issues.


----------



## Wovermars1996

System requirements: http://www.needforspeed.com/news/pc-specs-wheel-list?utm_campaign=nfs_hd_ww_ic_ic_twt_web-pcspecsandwheels-02152016-tw&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&cid=1294&ts=1455809513330&sf44565172=1


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> System requirements: http://www.needforspeed.com/news/pc-specs-wheel-list?utm_campaign=nfs_hd_ww_ic_ic_twt_web-pcspecsandwheels-02152016-tw&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&cid=1294&ts=1455809513330&sf44565172=1


A bit too high for 1080 / 60 fps in my opinion. Hopefully I will be able to max the game out at 2560x1440 and run it at a steady 60 fps on my rig with AA turned off, however considering the system requirements that is not very likely. I guess we will have to see.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> A bit too high for 1080 / 60 fps in my opinion. Hopefully I will be able to max the game out at 2560x1440 and run it at a steady 60 fps on my rig with AA turned off, however considering the system requirements that is not very likely. I guess we will have to see.


Hopefully I'll be good at 4k when my Fury arrives


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Hopefully I'll be good at 4k when my Fury arrives


I assume you should be good with settings set to medium @4K/60.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I assume you should be good with settings set to medium @4K/60.


Hopefully when high end Polaris/Pascal gets released, I'll be able to max it.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Hopefully when high end Polaris/Pascal gets released, I'll be able to max it.


High-end Polaris and Pascal will eat NFS for breakfast.


----------



## Rayce185

Current hardware eats Frostbite 3 for breakfast. Even my "ancient" cards can manage [email protected]


----------



## TAr

Does this game getting any wheel support for xbox one and ps4 becauae igot mine for xbox one ans the whèel is not working


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> Does this game getting any wheel support for xbox one and ps4 becauae igot mine for xbox one ans the whèel is not working


http://answers.ea.com/t5/General-Discussion/Need-For-Speed-2015-Steering-Wheel-Support/td-p/4926225

Third answer on Google.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> http://answers.ea.com/t5/General-Discussion/Need-For-Speed-2015-Steering-Wheel-Support/td-p/4926225
> 
> Third answer on Google.


That doesn't really answer it. It just says "It does not, but it is something we are investigating.", "You can check out the latest News article for all information we currently have about Steering Wheels: (link that says it does have steering wheel support on PC)" and "No information on that at the moment. Please keep an eye on the News section for further updates. (for the console versions)"

It doesn't answer whether or not the console versions will get steering wheel support.


----------



## Rayce185

I'll be the fatalist and simply say no.... Because EA.


----------



## Cybertox

Manual Transmission is coming to consoles, so wheel support could very likely come as well.


----------



## TAr

How can i form a petition and ask everyone to gater together and apeal EA to release a wheel support for console?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> How can i form a petition and ask everyone to gater together and apeal EA to release a wheel support for console?


Buying the PC version is easier than forming a petition and getting enough supporters.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TAr*
> 
> How can i form a petition and ask everyone to gater together and apeal EA to release a wheel support for console?


change.org then posting it to the NFS subreddit. It will most likely get ignored, but it's worth a try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Buying the PC version is easier than forming a petition and getting enough supporters.


Except if you don't have a PC that can run it, or the money/knowledge to build/buy one.


----------



## TAr

So i start a petition
Can you guys please support me here
Here is the link
https://www.change.org/p/ea-games-need-for-speed-2015-for-xbox-one/share_for_starters?just_created=true


----------



## Cybertox

*Thread Update*
_Version 0.9_


New re-designed banner
New sections graphics
"Reviews" section removed
"DLC" section added
Requirements added


----------



## Cybertox

*HOT RODS HAVE BEEN ADDED TO THE GAME!*

Quote:


> Manual Transmission, new cars, more garage space and Drag Racing. All things you've been asking for and all of which will be going into the next update, due March 3rd.


----------



## Holographik

OMG!
I really want to get this on PC







.


----------



## Alvarado

Oh wow.


----------



## Cybertox

The game keeps getting better and better. Hopefully the PC version wont disappoint. Cant wait to see what kind of DLCs they have in store for us. Would be nice to see some AUDIs like the RS6, S5 etc.


----------



## Alvarado

Just that screen shot alone is crazy, the amount of customization you can do. It's a cross between a formula and a hot rod


----------



## Holographik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 
> 
> Just that screen shot alone is crazy, the amount of customization you can do. It's a cross between a formula and a hot rod


(ORGASM)


----------



## Rayce185

Good grief, I hope having to use the Hot Rods wont be obligatory, as it was "obligatory" to play the Cops in Rivals or play every race type in NFSU1/2. Not my cup of coffee.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Good grief, I hope having to use the Hot Rods wont be obligatory, as it was "obligatory" to play the Cops in Rivals or play every race type in NFSU1/2. Not my cup of coffee.


I see you have no clue about the game. Its been out on consoles for months now, I would recommend checking some footage out so that you know what to expect.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I see you have no clue about the game. Its been out on consoles for months now, I would recommend checking some footage out so that you know what to expect.


I don't, and I've retained myself of looking at too much footage to make or spoil any expectations about it, given the very mixed opinions about it. Some people like the game, others have been disappointed by it.

Given that I enjoyed the last two NFS games and am a huge fan of the Underground titles, I'll keep any predispositions out of the way until I can play it myself next week, hopefully.

Origin Access offers a 10 hour trial play as of the 11th which I will be jumping onto, though.


----------



## Cybertox

PC Gameplay. 1440P downscaled to 1080P, 60 FPS. Maxed out settings.


----------



## Alvarado

Pretty.


----------



## Cybertox

*PC Vs Xbox One Graphics Comparison*


----------



## Rayce185

The 10-hour trial of the game has started on Origin Access. I'm downloading it right now.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> The 10-hour trial of the game has started on Origin Access. I'm downloading it right now.


Its actually quite fun. I signed up for Origin Access just to play early. I love the game so far, although it didn't take long for me to unplug the G27 for a xbox controller in this case.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Its actually quite fun. I signed up for Origin Access just to play early. I love the game so far, although it didn't take long for me to unplug the G27 for a xbox controller in this case.


I thought so. Having wheel support is a nice gesture, but it's still an arcade racer after all. I don't think many people will either use or be happy with anything else but a controller.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I never used a wheel in racing games. Just controllers.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 
> 
> Just that screen shot alone is crazy, the amount of customization you can do. It's a cross between a formula and a hot rod


..darn, them. I really would like to get the game, but crap the online connection required part. Ugh, I may wait till it dirt cheap then get it and play during early hours in non-peak since that short time frame it don't count to my 20GB cap.







I'm just worry my huge pings would crap it up.


----------



## hrockh

slightly off topic.
Need for Speed Most Wanted 2012 is available for free on Origin. should keep you occupied until the new one is released.


----------



## Cybertox

Pre-ordered my Digital Deluxe copy. Looking forward to the 17th.


----------



## Rayce185

I played the trial a few hours yesterday. The game is definitely fun and very dynamic. The Graphics are amazing and the controls are done well. Of course they feel very arcadey, but they have incorporated a good mix between drifting and normal driving/racing. Customization is done amazingly well, although I do miss having a test track or at least dynamic customizing as was possible in NFSU2. Always having to leave the garage and return after minimal tweaking puts you a bit off to go into too much tweaking detail. Although it has been said that Ventura Bay is twice the size of the map in Rivals, I do not have this feeling. It definitely has more corners and less long straights, but I'd have to lie when I say that the game world feels twice as large. Storywise I have not gotten too far, but it does feel much more personal than even in the Underground games, mainly thanks to the acting. It isn't top notch, but I wouldn't call it too cheesy, maybe just a bit though







But incorporating the cars into the cutscenes is really done awesomely. A lot of green screen has been going on there. Altogether I can say that I'm happy with what they did with the game. I didn't expect any revelation, we're talking about EA and NFS after all, but it's a worthy successor to the good old Underground games and relives their flair very well. It will definitely keep me occupied for its money worth in time.

By the way my screen name on Origin is also Rayce185 if anyone would like to race. Either on the 17th or for the duration of the trial


----------



## hrockh

thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Nenkitsune

Any feedback on wheel support in this game? I have a dfgt that i love using so id like to hear how the ffb is in this. Shift 2 had pretty nice ffb (especially after tweaking it) but after that game it seems like wheel support declined in nfs games.

Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Any feedback on wheel support in this game? I have a dfgt that i love using so id like to hear how the ffb is in this. Shift 2 had pretty nice ffb (especially after tweaking it) but after that game it seems like wheel support declined in nfs games.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


Watch this my buddy


----------



## Rayce185

Here are the preset wheel configurations. There is also a customizable one.

   
   

Sorry for it being in German, I'm guessing this is because it's a trial. I have set the trial and the actual game (which has already preloaded) to English, as with all other games, in which this usually works.

About Force Feedback: I am using a Razer Sabertooth, which has Xinput and therefor can also be used as an X360/X1 controller and FF has always worked with it in the previous NFS games. In this one, though, and although the game recognizes it as an Xbox controller, there is no FF. I have also not found any option to switch it on or off.

Let's just hope the trial doesn't reflect the full game on this, as it would be nice to have some kinetic feedback not just for collisions, but also for when entering or finishing drifts. Just at these points where the tire squeal is fairly marginal it would be nice to have that response in the heat of the race.

Here's a quick screenshot of an early car I was working on earlier, visual settings at high (not ultra):



Framerate-wise I'm guessing the cards could handle higher settings (constant at 60fps), but the VRAM can't. The 660ti's 2GB are pretty maxed out at this setting with 1080p. I hope the Pascals will be worth it come end of May.

According to nvidia Inspector there is already a preset for the game and it runs tri-SLI fine, maxing out all three cards simultaneously, which was expected for Frostbyte 3. I'm running driver 361.91.


----------



## Cybertox

Pre-loaded the game. Hopefully performance wont be disappointing and will meet my expectations. I hope that the PC launch is just the start for NFS 2015, upcoming DLCs better be good. A map expansion would be great as the current world is rather limited in terms of size and scenery.


----------



## Rayce185

As said the map seems smaller, but that can also be because a lot looks the same. The scenery in Rivals had a lot more variety. This game's world reminds me a lot of NFSU2 and Carbon, more of the latter though (ugh). The performance is okay, but it hogs much more VRAM than Rivals and you can't max it out as carelessly, but Rivals is 2.5 years old already, so...

I forgot that the trial had a time limit and wasted the last four hours of it running in the background, so I'll have to play the waiting game again, great...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> As said the map seems smaller, but that can also be because a lot looks the same. The scenery in Rivals had a lot more variety. This game's world reminds me a lot of NFSU2 and Carbon, more of the latter though (ugh). The performance is okay, but it hogs much more VRAM than Rivals and you can't max it out as carelessly, but Rivals is 2.5 years old already, so...
> 
> I forgot that the trial had a time limit and wasted the last four hours of it running in the background, so I'll have to play the waiting game again, great...


It looking the same could be because the world is based of LA and I can confirm our scenery looks the same all around really.


----------



## zealord

Some new benchmarks have been added. GAMEGPU and PCGH :

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Need-for-Speed-2015-Spiel-55563/Specials/Benchmarks-Technik-Test-1188606/

http://gamegpu.com/racing-simulators-/-gonki/need-for-speed-test-gpu.html

1080p:



4K :



Kepler cards look horrible in this game. GTX 970 is much faster than a 780 Ti in NFS 2016 (15-23% faster).

Remaining results are about what you'd expect. 980 Ti / Titan X being the fastest card. GTX 980 roughly on par with R9 290X/390.

R9 Nano performance doesn't look too good. Basically on par with 390(X).

GTX 680/770 are an absolute disaster. The 7970GHZ/280X is 60%+ faster than the 680/770. Those cards were equal when they launched.


----------



## WolfssFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> GTX 680/770 are an absolute disaster. The 7970GHZ/280X is 60%+ faster than the 680/770. Those cards were equal when they launched.


I guess it's getting to the point where I might need to upgrade my gpu.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WolfssFang*
> 
> I guess it's getting to the point where I might need to upgrade my gpu.


Well we are pretty close to new GPUs, but the GTX 680 definitely can't keep up with newer games.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Those of you who have already downloaded the game files - what is the total size of the game?


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Those of you who have already downloaded the game files - what is the total size of the game?


The game folder has 13.2GB.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> The game folder has 13.2GB.


Alright. Thank you.


----------



## Cybertox

While textures and cars models as well as things such as shaders, shadows and lighting look great, the surroundings like buildings, vegetation and environmental detail significantly lack and look nothing but boring. There arent any unique places or locations worth exploring which is a shame in my opinion. NFS is an open world game but a very limited one in that regard.

Judging by benchmarks and other people's reports, the performance is decent but nothing extraordinary or appraisal worthy.

The lack of Mercedes vehicles bothers me. I also have no idea why they decided to include the 458 if it can be barely customized, even its LB performance body kit is not available in the game. Another, more customizable car should have taken its place.

Also, there is no real story-line as far as I am aware like there was in Most Wanted, Carbon or Rival. Not that it bothers me but if you are going to have characters and cut-scenes with actors, then at least make sure you have a true story which follows a certain theme. A community full of wanna be cool kids isnt really engaging, more like cringe-worthy.

I hope there are more updates to come and the upcoming DLCs will be adding meaningful amounts of content.

I am definitely looking forward to mutliplayer. Add me on Origin. (IAMCYBERTOX)

I pre-loaded the game and its 12.9 GB.


----------



## theunknownkid

I have been playing the trial.
My setup is a single 980ti using 4K TV @ 4:4:4 60Hz. I am not having any fps issues, I will do some benchmarking of a few races and report tonight. The graphics are incredible.

I am also using a Xbox one controller connected to PC.

The game is feels like NFS Underground 2, but less customization and no drag races.


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theunknownkid*
> 
> I have been playing the trial.
> My setup is a single 980ti using 4K TV @ 4:4:4 60Hz. I am not having any fps issues, I will do some benchmarking of a few races and report tonight. The graphics are incredible.
> 
> I am also using a Xbox one controller connected to PC.
> 
> The game is feels like NFS Underground 2, but less customization and no drag races.


I miss drag racing more than this whole drifting integration to be honest...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*


"4K, unlocked framerate"
"Wheel support"
"Manual transmission"

I can't hear it anymore. It's not like this is a revelation for racing games on PC









By the way your Origin username cannot be found


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I miss drag racing more than this whole drifting integration to be honest...
> "4K, unlocked framerate"
> "Wheel support"
> "Manual transmission"
> 
> I can't hear it anymore. It's not like this is a revelation for racing games on PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way your Origin username cannot be found


That is strange. Whats your username? Let me add you.


----------



## Rayce185

Rayce185


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> GTX 680/770 are an absolute disaster. The 7970GHZ/280X is 60%+ faster than the 680/770. Those cards were equal when they launched.


2GB of VRAM vs 3GB.


----------



## Rayce185

Yes, it's exactly because of that. I am only able to set textures to high because the game maxes out the 2GB of the 660ti's.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Is there a season pass that includes all DLCs, or will DLCs need to be purchased separately?

I keep losing connection to EA servers. What can I do to prevent this from happening?


----------



## Cybertox

Need For Speed is finally out on PC!

I played for three hours and in all the game is pretty good. It does have a few flaws but in general it is an outstanding arcade racer. I had loads of fun playing it so far.

Performance is decent but hopefully will get better once future patches roll out and once AMD releases game ready drivers. I am running the game with textures set to ultra with everything else on high and AA off, I am getting 60 fps most of the time at 2560x1440, I would estimate the average fps being somewhere around 55. Definitely not bad and no nasty surprises like stuttering or hitching. There are some fps drops from time to time but nothing really bothering.

Graphics are very impressive, everything except vegetation looks extremely crisp and detailed. Visual effects are awesome for the most part, surroundings are also very detailed and have great lighting. The streets look very realistic and immersive, the textures of the roads and of the asphalt are out of this world, never seen such texture detail before. Vegetation and foliage is awful, not as bad as in Assetto Corsa but much worse than in most games. Things like trees and grass are just painful to look at. Generally speaking, the game looks fantastic. At dawn the game looks very sexy and visually pleasing.

I havent done any visual customizations mainly because most of them were locked but from what I have seen the amount of available parts is slightly sub-par when compared to Most Wanted, Carbon and Underground. But only in terms of parts availability. The wrap-editor however is a big disappointment, the controls are really weird and uncomfortable for editing and placing decals. The mouse cant be used at all in this game, so placing decals correctly is extremely hard whether you are using an Xbox One controller like me or just a computer keyboard. So I was really annoyed to find out that the wrap editor is so limited in terms of controls and features. Things such as rotating and scaling decals also isnt implemented nor executed well. A shame because I was really looking forward to creating some nice wraps and liveries. Oh well, guess I will have to get used to it.

Snapshot and Hot Rods updates unfortunately arent available yet but will come in a future patch as confirmed by Ghost.

Tuning in terms of parts and adjustment is great. Never did you have such a wide variety of parts and counterparts to install on your car in any NFS game prior to this one. I really like how you can adjust your car according to your own preference in terms of how the car handles and behaves on the street. I spent a lot of time messing around and adjusting many handling related things, each time I did changes, the car felt noticeably different on the road. So I really like the tuning aspect of this game.

Drift is loads of fun, while I did go for a grip build with my Honda Civic Type, initially I tried drifting it. Had a blast, the drifting aspect is so much better executed when compared to previous games. Sliding through prolonged corners has never been so satisfying. I am definitely going to do a drift only build sometime in the future. Grip while also good, is a much less exciting experience. I also find it hard to turn with grip biased cars as they often under steer. So going through corners is very challenging using a grip car, maybe it just requires some additional tuning, not entirely sure about that.

So far I only had the chance to drive two cars, the one you get at the beginning (Ford Foxbody) and the Honda Civic Type R (2000) which I bought as my first car. Not a fan of the foxbody but the civic is great fun. Hopefully I will be able to make my grip build work with the Civic which I decided to supercharge instead of turbocharging.

Some gameplay screenshots below.


----------



## Rayce185

I've been waiting all day to finally get my hands into it! It's going to be another night with very little sleep, thank god tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Rayce185

By the way there are also some SweetFX profiles out for the game right here:

http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/1298/
http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/1301/

The latter offers "Sharpen for TAA" which reduces the blurriness a bit









Original:










Sharpen for TAA:


----------



## Cybertox

Having a blast with this game.


----------



## Rayce185

So are crews just the players in a game session or is it possible to make something like a "clan"?

Wanna race around a bit @Cybertox?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> So are crews just the players in a game session or is it possible to make something like a "clan"?
> 
> Wanna race around a bit @Cybertox?


I am not too familiar with the multiplayer aspects of the game but I believe friends can be invited to hosted games.

I am going to bed now as I have to wake up early tomorrow due to university but I would be glad to catch up with you sometime during the weekend.


----------



## Rayce185

Sure thing! Maybe tomorrow night or on Sunday evening









*Remove Film Grain*
Deactivate it in the following file (Win10): C:\Users\*****\Documents\Need For Speed\settings\PROFILEOPTIONS_profile
Open it in a text editor and change following value from 1 to 0: GstRender.FilmGrain 0

*Downscaling*
In the game settings add the following to the command line arguments:
-Render.ResolutionScale 1.5
1.5 is the multiplier of your ingame resolution, so 1080p*1.5=1620p or 1080p*1.33=1440p (ish)

*Borderless Windowed Mode*
In the game settings add the following to the command line arguments:
-noborder

I'm currently fiddling around to see if other commands work as well which have been applied in other Frostbite games.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Is there a season pass that includes all DLCs, or will DLCs need to be purchased separately?
> 
> *I keep losing connection to EA servers. What can I do to prevent this from happening?*


Can someone please help with this issue? I can't even play due to the frequency of the disruption caused by losing connection to EA servers.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can someone please help with this issue? I can't even play due to the frequency of the disruption caused by losing connection to EA servers.


Try this:

http://help.ea.com/ca/article/improve-your-connection-to-need-for-speed/

I know it's for consoles, but the ports on both look similar, so maybe it'll work too...


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Just got this installed and played a few minutes. Really happy with the performance although with the AA setting on TAA my game is really grainy, I had to turn it down to FXAA (for the first time ever in any of my games). Has anyone else noticed this?

Also, how do I repair my car? I may be missing something but it doesn't seem to say exactly how your car is repaired, only by going into the garage and out again seems to repair it. I like that there's damage, just would be better if I could repair in more locations or something


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Just got this installed and played a few minutes. Really happy with the performance although with the AA setting on TAA my game is really grainy, I had to turn it down to FXAA (for the first time ever in any of my games). Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> Also, how do I repair my car? I may be missing something but it doesn't seem to say exactly how your car is repaired, only by going into the garage and out again seems to repair it. I like that there's damage, just would be better if I could repair in more locations or something


You can only "repair" your car in the garage, but at least the damage is purely cosmetic. I would prefer a drive through fix at different locations though.

I found a fix for the film grain that I posted above. For the TAA blurriness you can use a SweetFX mod as the one I posted above as well. With both the game looks really crisp and beautiful.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can someone please help with this issue? I can't even play due to the frequency of the disruption caused by losing connection to EA servers.


Either your internet is too slow or the signal strength is too weak. I would recommend connecting using Ethernet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Just got this installed and played a few minutes. Really happy with the performance although with the AA setting on TAA my game is really grainy, I had to turn it down to FXAA (for the first time ever in any of my games). Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> Also, how do I repair my car? I may be missing something but it doesn't seem to say exactly how your car is repaired, only by going into the garage and out again seems to repair it. I like that there's damage, just would be better if I could repair in more locations or something


On consoles, you can drive through petrol stations which will fix your car. This feature is not available for PC as of now but will be included in a future update along with snapshot and hot rods.

I am having loads of fun with this game, truly amazing. Exceeded my expectations. I am pretty sure it will last me for quite a while before I get bored of it. I am really looking forward to all the upcoming updates and DLCs. Most likely I will be buying all the DLCs, I just love this NFS installment.

Built a second car which is a Nissan 180sx Project X, went for a drift build this time around. Took me quite some time to upgrade and adjust but now the car handles like a beauty and drifting has never been this fun for me. Nothing beats sliding down corners downhill. Drift builds are loads of fun in this game, no doubt about that. I have also improved my Civic Type R even further, while the grip build is decent and the car is insanely fast with that supercharged engine pushing 569 HP, it is not as fun as drifting, but still cool and a nice contrasting experience after drifting for hours. I find myself switching from one to another, I use the 180sx for drift events and the civic for everything else. So far so good, sitting at 400K cash.

There are a few very annoying events but in all I find the game to be very easy, however that doesnt mean the game is not entertaining. Tuning, Customization and Wrapping is just awesome. I spent so much time in the wrap editor, yet I dont even mind. Finding the sweet tuning spots results in cars handling exactly how you want them to. Customization while limited is still there and better than ever.

Some more screenshots:


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Either your internet is too slow or the signal strength is too weak. I would recommend connecting using Ethernet.


Hmmm, would having 600-700ms pings make it unable to play this game? Considering it requires online connection?

The more I see of the game, the more I am thinking of getting it. It just my internet connection is sure as heck not friendly to online games. I'm not wanting it for multiplayer, but would love to play single player on it.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, would having 600-700ms pings make it unable to play this game? Considering it requires online connection?
> 
> The more I see of the game, the more I am thinking of getting it. It just my internet connection is sure as heck not friendly to online games. I'm not wanting it for multiplayer, but would love to play single player on it.


There is no offline single player unfortunately. So even if you choose to play single player, it is just going to be you and AIs in the world, but an online connection is still required. I play multiplayer with other people and we race from time to time, despite us having outstanding connections, minor lag is still noticeable periodically. A ping range of 600 to 700 is way too high for any online game.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> There is no offline single player unfortunately. So even if you choose to play single player, it is just going to be you and AIs in the world, but an online connection is still required. I play multiplayer with other people and we race from time to time, despite us having outstanding connections, minor lag is still noticeable periodically. A ping range of 600 to 700 is way too high for any online game.


So, I am out of luck then....ugh. And I was really interested in maybe getting this game since the past year or two been bland on games that interest me on PC. Leave it to EA and their love of online require connection.









O well, I will just look at all the pretty pictures you all post then.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> So, I am out of luck then....ugh. And I was really interested in maybe getting this game since the past year or two been bland on games that interest me on PC. Leave it to EA and their love of online require connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O well, I will just look at all the pretty pictures you all post then.


If you really want it, you can buy it and see for yourself whether it is playable (most likely not). In-case it wont be playable you may refund it and state the reason as connectivity and stability issues. Just make sure you get it from Origin as a legit digital version. How come you have such a poor internet connection, its a shame considering the fact that you have a pretty buff rig.

Bought a BMW M3 Evolution II E30 today. Damn, what a beast, the sound that it makes while its idling is indescribable, pure eargasm. I didn't install any reinforced induction on it though, but despite that its still pushing 600 HP. Its a grip build and is a pleasure to drive, real circuit racing car with loads of power. I am almost done with the main story, now I am going to focus on doing daily challenges and then once I am done with the story will jump right into Eddie's Challenge, should be fun. Hopefully the snapshot and hot rods update along with performance improvements and fixes is not too far away. The game needs more content, while I haven't tried out like 85% of the cars, I almost know Ventura Bay by heart, its a rather small word unfortunately, wished it was larger. It would be amazing if EA would release a map expansion DLC with new areas to explore and more content.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If you really want it, you can buy it and see for yourself whether it is playable (most likely not). In-case it wont be playable you may refund it and state the reason as connectivity and stability issues. Just make sure you get it from Origin as a legit digital version. How come you have such a poor internet connection, its a shame considering the fact that you have a pretty buff rig.


Satellite. It is either that or dail-up out here. Reason I get jelly even when peeps with Comcast post their speeds.







(5mins down the road the houses can get Comcast, they just did not want to lay a line down the this road) Plus, my 20GB cap during the main hours is no fun, but lucky have a free zone in the early morning.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Satellite. It is either that or dail-up out here. Reason I get jelly even when peeps with Comcast post their speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (5mins down the road the houses can get Comcast, they just did not want to lay a line down the this road) Plus, my 20GB cap during the main hours is no fun, but lucky have a free zone in the early morning.


If I was in your situation, I would consider moving houses







I know, I know, sometime this is out of the question for multiple reasons. 4G mobile hotspot not an option? (sorry to go off-topic, I'm a bit curious)


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> If I was in your situation, I would consider moving houses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, sometime this is out of the question for multiple reasons. 4G mobile hotspot not an option? (sorry to go off-topic, I'm a bit curious)


...4G hotspot is crap out here. Plus, cost even worse then my satellite.

Verizon bought AT&T's older towers, so the signal is pretty crappy at times out here. Suppose to be a newer tower finish being built. But heck, this the out in the boonie farm lands. I be surprise if they ever put decent coverage out here.







*Yes, I live out in farm land area. Got neighbor with cows and chicken houses out behind us and peanuts, cotton, and corn being grown down the road.*

Yeah, unable to move atm since I am going to a University for CS degree and part time Air Guard in the area.


----------



## Rayce185

I just completed the campaign in ~20 hours with lots of time used for tweaking and fiddling around with casual races. It was great fun but I cannot see the game having any replayability apart from maybe having your own crew to cruise around with and race.


----------



## Cybertox

I have completed story mode yesterday, took me 29 hours in total but that also includes the time I spent customizing and tuning cars, racing in non-story related events and free roaming. Despite the fact that I am done with the main story, there is still loads to be done. I have yet to complete all the available events, find all the collectibles, discover all the snapshot locations, do all the donuts, complete Eddie's Challenge (15 DLC events) and earn all the achievements as well as level up to level 70 in order to unlock all the wraps and decals. Also cant wait for snapshot pro, hot rods, revised petrol stations and the warehouse. I already have 4 cars and I am slowly but surely running out of parking space.

My garage currently consists of the following cars:

Honda Civic Type R (Grip)
Nissan 180SX Project X (Drift)
BMW M3 Evolution II E30 (Grip)
Ford Mustang 1967 (Balanced)

Bought a fourth car yesterday and decided to replicate it as realistically as it is possible. Got the Ford Mustang 1967 and made a GT350 out of it. Its a balanced build and has the exact same livery and power output as the real life counterpart. I made it as my cruise vehicle, just to roll around Ventura Bay.


























I will be updating the thread today with more information and content.


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, that is nice. Love the older style Mustangs. Especially that body style.

So warps and decals are back? I remember wasting huge amount of time in Underground just messing with that. I even used the glitch that allowed more layers then should be allowed.







Of course that was on a old Xbox.

Of course I was never into tuning. I just used the same car on every event and beat the crap out of it. It was good for racing and going fast. But drifting was a pain in the butt with that car but I still managed it.







Think it was Subaru or some type of rally looking car. Been a while since I played Underground.


----------



## Rayce185

Eddies challenge is a DLC? I finished that before story mode...

The best way to win races is with optimal drifting through the tights. You basically have no chance on the straights.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Eddies challenge is a DLC? I finished that before story mode...
> 
> The best way to win races is with optimal drifting through the tights. You basically have no chance on the straights.


i hated the new need for speed because of how easy it was to win a race so its nice to find some challenge at last


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Darn, that is nice. Love the older style Mustangs. Especially that body style.
> 
> So warps and decals are back? I remember wasting huge amount of time in Underground just messing with that. I even used the glitch that allowed more layers then should be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that was on a old Xbox.
> 
> Of course I was never into tuning. I just used the same car on every event and beat the crap out of it. It was good for racing and going fast. But drifting was a pain in the butt with that car but I still managed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it was Subaru or some type of rally looking car. Been a while since I played Underground.


The older mustangs indeed look good, very iconic and distinguishable.

Decals are back and in a great way, the limitation is nowhere near the ones found in previous games. Now you can apply a lot of decals and your imagination and creativity are the only limiting factors. More decals and wraps can be unlocked by leveling up and doing daily challenges.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Eddies challenge is a DLC? I finished that before story mode...
> 
> The best way to win races is with optimal drifting through the tights. You basically have no chance on the straights.


Funny you say that, I used my drift car only for drift events, my grip ones for every other type of event and I were able to easily beat all of them and I would exactly overtake during straights and sometimes during sharp corners which require hand braking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> i hated the new need for speed because of how it easy it was to win a race so its nice to find some challenge at last


I wouldnt say that this NFS is particularly challenging. I have beaten most of the events with ease, some other events are more frustrating than actually hard or challenging.

Did the daily challenges today, found them to be annoying. Mainly because of those tied with pursuits, the police is awful in this game, you have to babysit with them throughout the whole pursuit because it is extremely easy to get away from them. The police is simply a joke, I got away from them unintentionally in so many pursuits mainly because of the poor AI and underpowered police vehicles. Both the Police Cruiser and the Police Challenger are simply not on par with player's vehicles. All you have to do in order to get away is press on the gas and you are gone, cooldown timer kicks in and you are good to proceed with your game. There is no helicopter either. Not even talking about the fact how hard it is to come across a police car, I roamed for around 10 minutes before I finally found a patrolling police car. However I did discover a few locations were police regularly spawns and can be always found. I must complement the new roadblocks, no longer do you break through them like through clothes of silk, once you hit them and go through you drastically lose speed. Some roadblocks with police Vans block whole streets and are impenetrable forcing you to take another route, also good. The police themselves though, awful. Spike strips are also well executed but if you are a good driver its not hard to avoid them. So yeah major improvements to the police AI must be made.

Bought this beauty today


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The older mustangs indeed look good, very iconic and distinguishable.
> 
> Decals are back and in a great way, the limitation is nowhere near the ones found in previous games. Now you can apply a lot of decals and your imagination and creativity are the only limiting factors. More decals and wraps can be unlocked by leveling up and doing daily challenges.


Darn, I think I am going to buy the game this weekend and see if my Satellite connection will play nice. The more I see, the more I want to play. I loved the decals, etc. back in the Underground games. I just decal the crap out of car and drive around looking at it. About the same bad habit I had in Spore. Crap playing the game part. I just make creatures for hours instead.

Maybe I can squeeze in some play time if internet and everything play nice. Doing three classes atm with a 9 week time frame a bit tight considering two of the darn classes is programming classes.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> i hated the new need for speed because of how easy it was to win a race so its nice to find some challenge at last


Do you mean Rivals? It was actually pretty easy to get everyone on the straights just as in the corners with decent semi-drifting. Full drifts made you lose too much speed, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Funny you say that, I used my drift car only for drift events, my grip ones for every other type of event and I were able to easily beat all of them and I would exactly overtake during straights and sometimes during sharp corners which require hand braking.
> I wouldnt say that this NFS is particularly challenging. I have beaten most of the events with ease, some other events are more frustrating than actually hard or challenging.
> 
> Bought this beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I tried making grip cars as I actually hate drifting; classic physics mentality: Drifting = waste of energy and slow. But we're talking NFS here, and with a decent setup you can tear through any corner and make up incredible times. Grip was okay for stability but IMO you lost maneuverability with it, so I overcame my drifting aversion and made particularly unstable cars (Eurofighter style), but which still had enough stability to not break out in every small corner. The tuning setup can be applied to nearly every car and worked marvelously









I'm not saying it's impossible to beat the opponents on straights, but considerably more difficult than with a good cornering setup as they have a very good acceleration. Top speed not so much, but the NPC's can't cope with the ~430 kph the GT3 RS was able to hit









I wasted most of my money trying through different cars after career mode last night: Aventador (LW widebody), F40, various old 911's... but I stuck to my beloved 991 GT3 RS, that thing is just a beast when configured right! I'm interested how the 570S performs but I don't want to waste my last cash on another potential letdown.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Do you mean Rivals? It was actually pretty easy to get everyone on the straights just as in the corners with decent semi-drifting. Full drifts made you lose too much speed, though.
> I tried making grip cars as I actually hate drifting; classic physics mentality: Drifting = waste of energy and slow. But we're talking NFS here, and with a decent setup you can tear through any corner and make up incredible times. Grip was okay for stability but IMO you lost maneuverability with it, so I overcame my drifting aversion and made particularly unstable cars (Eurofighter style), but which still had enough stability to not break out in every small corner. The tuning setup can be applied to nearly every car and worked marvelously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible to beat the opponents on straights, but considerably more difficult than with a good cornering setup as they have a very good acceleration. Top speed not so much, but the NPC's can't cope with the ~430 kph the GT3 RS was able to hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasted most of my money trying through different cars after career mode last night: Aventador (LW widebody), F40, various old 911's... but I stuck to my beloved 991 GT3 RS, that thing is just a beast when configured right! I'm interested how the 570S performs but I don't want to waste my last cash on another potential letdown.


I find both drift and grip build cars equally efficient both in their own way. My next build is going to be a drift one as I only have one drift build so far which is the 180SX. Once the warehouse updates comes out I will commence my next drift project as I am not willing to sell any of my current cars as I love them to death. The problem is that there isnt much of a choice of RWD tuners, so its kind of tough as I am limited by choice. Hopefully there are much more vehicles to come, especially tuners.

I would love to see the following cars in an upcoming DLC or free update:

Nissan 350Z
Mitsubishi Eclipse (1999)
Toyota Celica (2000)
Honda Integra Type R
Audi RS6
Audi S5
Audi R8
Mercedes Benz CLA 250 AMG

I dont even understand why the F40 is in the game, the only thing you can do to it is change its paint and add a circuit body kit to it. Same goes for the 458. The Aventador though if customized correctly can be a beautiful beast with that Liberty Walk Performance body kit, you just get to choose a nice color and do a good job with the wrapping and detailing.

I bought this LP670 today which is in fact my all-time favorite car and I am keeping it entirely stock. I only changed its paint and added wide yellow calipers to match the color of the car and to me it looks simply stunning. Exotic cars are sexy the way they are, ricing them only makes them look worse in most occasions.


----------



## Rayce185

I'd like to see how your drift/grip cars perform. Maybe tomorrow evening?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I'd like to see how your drift/grip cars perform. Maybe tomorrow evening?


Yeah it would be cool to go with you for a few drifting runs. I am not too keen on grip races as those are mainly decided my the amount of power the car has and not the actual tuning or racing skills but if you are ready to adjust one of your grip vehicles according to the performance specs of my M3 Evolution II E30 then I would go for a few grip racing runs as well. The BMW is somewhere around the low 600s.

Sometime between 17:00 and 19:00 I would be available for a few multiplayer races.


----------



## Rayce185

I exclusively use the GT3 RS, but I can make another build to see how it can keep up. I'm more of a BMW guy too (in RL) but the Porsches in this game handle out of this world if tuned properly.

Tomorrow around 18:00 sounds good. I may have to get my mic set up









By the way is the game locked to German for you too? NFS and BF: Hardline... All other games are English as I've set games and Origin to this, but not these two as they seem to use the username location. The localization of the cutscenes is suboptimal at best, I wonder if they sound so cheesy in English as well.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I exclusively use the GT3 RS, but I can make another build to see how it can keep up. I'm more of a BMW guy too (in RL) but the Porsches in this game handle out of this world if tuned properly.
> 
> Tomorrow around 18:00 sounds good. I may have to get my mic set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way is the game locked to German for you too? NFS and BF: Hardline... All other games are English as I've set games and Origin to this, but not these two as they seem to use the username location. The localization of the cutscenes is suboptimal at best, I wonder if they sound so cheesy in English as well.


I dont have a mic unfortunately but I will try using my phone. My game is in English, prior to downloading the game (or installing it, cant recall) you will be prompted to choose the game language in which you would like the game to be, I chose English US. For grip I got a Civic Type R somewhere in the mid-high 500s and the BMW M3 Evolution II E30 with around 600.


----------



## Cybertox

*Thread Update*
_Version 1.0_


Cars List Updated
DLCs added
Benchmarks added


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I dont have a mic unfortunately but I will try using my phone. My game is in English, prior to downloading the game (or installing it, cant recall) you will be prompted to choose the game language in which you would like the game to be, I chose English US. For grip I got a Civic Type R somewhere in the mid-high 500s and the BMW M3 Evolution II E30 with around 600.


I think I'll go with the Cayman GT4 as a grip mobile. It's not a 911 but the handling should be sufficient.

Pity the BMW 1 series M isn't in the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> *Thread Update*
> _Version 1.0_
> 
> 
> Cars List Updated
> DLCs added
> Benchmarks added


The Hot Rod DLC isn't available yet, right? I haven't seen anything around drag racing yet...


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I think I'll go with the Cayman GT4 as a grip mobile. It's not a 911 but the handling should be sufficient.
> 
> Pity the BMW 1 series M isn't in the game.
> The Hot Rod DLC isn't available yet, right? I haven't seen anything around drag racing yet...


Make sure to adjust it according to either my Civic or M3 E30.

*Honda Civic Type R
*










*BMW M3 Evolution II E30*










And yeah both the Showcase and the Hot Rods DLCs are currently not available for PC but will be included in an upcoming update.


----------



## Cybertox

New car, coming March 30th. Just a newer version of the GTR R35...


----------



## Rayce185

Had a few rounds with @Cybertox. Cool guy and great driving skills!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Had a few rounds with @Cybertox. Cool guy and great driving skills!


Was fun man









Next time we can go for a few pursuits and screw around with the police, do the daily challenges together.

Remember, its all about that VTEC


----------



## Rayce185

Definitely! I'll see to get a decent grip car next time too


----------



## Cybertox

Action camera is glorious, you guys should try it out.


----------



## Rayce185

Action Cam is sweet for screenshots, especially with the low rotating cam when stationary.



More pics here


----------



## Themisseble

Hello,
I bought game... but I am crashing all the time.
DX11 error - your graphic card was removed

anyone getting same error?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Hello,
> I bought game... but I am crashing all the time.
> DX11 error - your graphic card was removed
> 
> anyone getting same error?


Is your GPU seated correctly and/or power cables plugged in properly?

Does it happen in any other games?


----------



## Rayce185

I've had this issue too. What GPU do you have and with how much RAM?

The game is very memory hungry. It uses 2GB GPU RAM with texture set to high, not max, with 1080p.

Try lowering the graphics settings and work your way up.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is your GPU seated correctly and/or power cables plugged in properly?
> 
> Does it happen in any other games?


Its this game only. Just played Mad max for 2 hours.

Yep I use 2Gb VRAM GPU (R9 270X) even with lowest settings it crashes (lowest quality setting and resolution settings).

Its very weird.

Its same error
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRETJ_H4YEg&feature=youtu.be
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-for-speed/431767-need-speed-2016-directx-error.html

This guy has 4Gb version.


----------



## john1016

Anyone playing on three screens have a fix for the hud yet?


----------



## Cybertox

So I got rid of my M3 Evolution II E30 as the livery I designed for it didnt go so well along the paint that I have chosen. Instead of redesigned the whole livery for the M3, I decided to go for a new build instead, this time drift. So I went ahead and got myself the MX-5. Not only did it turn out better than I expected it to in terms of looks, but its so freaking fun to drift, I prefer it over my other drift build which is the 180SX by quite a margin. I took quite some time tuning both cars for drift but the MX-5 is smaller, wider and has significantly better handling and as a result is much more fun to drift and drive around. Designing it took me about 4 hours, had to choose the perfectly matching shades of colors and perfectly apply all the decals so that my OCD wont kick in. Let me know what you think!


















Once the Warehouse updates hits next week, I will be getting the E30 back and will go for a new design.


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Its this game only. Just played Mad max for 2 hours.
> 
> Yep I use 2Gb VRAM GPU (R9 270X) even with lowest settings it crashes (lowest quality setting and resolution settings).
> 
> Its very weird.
> 
> Its same error
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRETJ_H4YEg&feature=youtu.be
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-for-speed/431767-need-speed-2016-directx-error.html
> 
> This guy has 4Gb version.


Okay, I have solved my problems.
For every one who has DX11 HR1 problem here are my steps.
1. DDU uninstall driver (safe mode)
2. Download 15.12 driver from AMD
3. Install 15.12
4. NFS - properties - disable origin in-game
5. C:\program files x86\origin games\NFS - right click - set it to run as administrator
6. Run game

problems
- Dont use ultra settings ( a lot of CPU bottleneck), this GPU driver is not well optimized for this game 16.3.1 runs much smoother even on ultra but it usually crash every minute. (CPU bottleneck on i7 is really high with this driver my FPS on ultra (low textures) fall under 30FPS ...near 25 also GPU usually fall around 50% usage...
- Dont use ultra or high texture on 2Gb VRAM card
- Still have CPU pikes (1sec freeze)

Okey... not perfect, but game doesnt crash and its more than playable... CPU with low texture are rare, sooooo.... my experience is still good.

PS: Please, all users who experience this error report it.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

The police AI in this is simply atrocious. For one of the outlaw missions it required me to escape a 5 minute police chase which had a $2000+ fine. I spent the entire 5 minutes of this drifting around a roundabout while the police car spun the wheels against the centerpiece of the roundabout for most of the encounter, stopping only so they could turn around once and continue to spin their wheels while nosed up against the middle part.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> The police AI in this is simply atrocious. For one of the outlaw missions it required me to escape a 5 minute police chase which had a $2000+ fine. I spent the entire 5 minutes of this drifting around a roundabout while the police car spun the wheels against the centerpiece of the roundabout for most of the encounter, stopping only so they could turn around once and continue to spin their wheels while nosed up against the middle part.


As I have already mentioned in one of my previous posts, the Police is indeed very bad. I always found myself forcing to play the outlaw missions. I really hope that some adjustments will be made to the police cause as of now you have to babysit with them throughout the whole pursuit. You might think that in multiplayer pursuits are somewhat better but when we tried them out with Rayce, at first the police would pursue only me despite Rayce constantly ramming into them. On second try we were both pursued by the police but it was a joke, there was more effort put into having the police on our tails than to evade from them. Also the fact that police cars can be damaged but not disabled is kind of annoying, wish we could wreck them which would result in additional heat.

One of the Ghost developers said on Reddit that the next update (not the ones which are coming to PC supposedly next week) will be the biggest in terms of features. Good to hear but I would much rather have new content than "new features", we have enough features as of now.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, I think of a certain song along with a video of that be hilarious.









But yeah, that sounds bad. Then again even in other NFS games, I never cared to have the police chase parts. Rather just race or drive about. Though, I did love Burnout series, especially Takedown, got ridiculous good at smashing cars in that game with one type of car. On one map I knocked out over 200+ cars, could of kept going but darn hands got a bit tried.







I just love smashing cars.


----------



## Rayce185

The Benny Hill title song is highly apropriate for the ridiculous police chases.









They are absolutely no threat. The only point where they are annoying at most is in the final outlaw race because of the blockades and the spike strips, but not the actual police vehicles themselves.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> The Benny Hill title song is highly apropriate for the ridiculous police chases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are absolutely no threat. The only point where they are annoying at most is in the final outlaw race because of the blockades and the spike strips, but not the actual police vehicles themselves.


Hehe, yep, that the song I was thinking about. Bad at remembering its name.









Omg, someone needs to a video of NFS police chases with that song.









And since we on police chases and that song.

Hehe, could not help myself


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Well, seems someone already done it.

Wow, that bad when you can out do them while going backwards.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hehe, yep, that the song I was thinking about. Bad at remembering its name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, someone needs to a video of NFS police chases with that song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since we on police chases and that song.
> 
> Hehe, could not help myself
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, seems someone already done it.
> 
> Wow, that bad when you can out do them while going backwards.










made me chuckle. I was thinking of recording some of this if I could find some more cops but it seems I have been beat to it







I do have a video of a chase but it is not as entertaining as this


----------



## Cybertox

*Good News!*

The Showcase and Hot Rods updates are coming to PC this Wednesday! (March 30th). The new Nissan GT-R R35 2017 will be added as well.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Hot Rods and Showcase update is live









This includes the new drag races, hot rods, manual gears, larger garage


----------



## Rayce185

Finally!!!

I'll check this out this evening. Drag Racing should've been part of this since the start, just as with the Undergrounds.

I wonder if there'll be an additional storyline for it...


----------



## Cybertox

This new update is pure sex.

Bought myself a Supra and made a 1099 horsepower grip monster out of it. I am in love with this car. Decided to go for a clean race look and it turned out amazing. The Drag events are a lot more fun than I initially expected. Nothing beats smoking a 911 Carrera in a V-TEC'ed Civic. I am extremely happy how this update turned out to be. We can now also repair our car while in free roam by driving through a petrol station. Snapshot Pro is great, finally enabling me to make some very sexy shots.


----------



## Rayce185

Wow that last screen is really gritty. Did you downscale it using sharpening? I would guess there would be loads of aliasing in motion if not...


----------



## Themisseble

Freaking NFS... after patch I am crashing... well done.


----------



## Rayce185

Weird... It works like a charm here.

FOUR drag races. No extra storyline like for the other game types. Not even the progress was updated. TWO hot rods. I'm kind of disappointed for a ~800mb update.

At least you can repair your car at the gas stations now.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Freaking NFS... after patch I am crashing... well done.


My game never crashed so far. I am 60 hours in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Weird... It works like a charm here.
> 
> FOUR drag races. No extra storyline like for the other game types. Not even the progress was updated. TWO hot rods. I'm kind of disappointed.
> 
> At least you can repair your car at the gas stations now.


Yeah but there is way more content than just that. Check out the DLCs section. The update brought also 100+ customization parts (LED headlights are sick!), new decals, the hot rod (1932) is the most customizable car. Snapshot Pro is awesome, the new license plates are great too and let you do a lot more customization to them(License plates from previous NFS are also available). I just spent three hours taking screenshots using the new Snapshot Pro feature.

Here are a few screenshots that I took: http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/24660#post_25034100


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> My game never crashed so far. I am 60 hours in.
> Yeah but there is way more content than just that. Check out the DLCs section. *The update brought also 100+ customization parts (LED headlights are sick!), new decals, the hot rod (1932) is the most customizable car. Snapshot Pro is awesome, the new license plates are great too and let you do a lot more customization to them(License plates from previous NFS are also available)*. I just spent three hours taking screenshots using the new Snapshot Pro feature.
> 
> Here are a few screenshots that I took: http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/24660#post_25034100


----------



## Rayce185

I haven't even checked out the new mods yet, interesting...


----------



## Rayce185

Sorry for double posting...

I just wanted to add a rant: The multiplayer functions need to be enhanced drastically. Making "private" games with your own crew would really be nice, or even 4v4 crew battles. Also the Origin Ingame chat really sucks, there should be an integrated version that doesn't have to be Shift+Tabbed to enter and virtually leave the game...


----------



## hunnemethpeter

After the patch i got at least six crash in the last two hours.

I can't finish the "No body contact" event due to this error. Crashing during the event mostly but last time I was able to finish with a win but it crashed on the winning screen and I lost the progress. So It is unplayable now for me. Before patch I plazed 8 hours without any issues. Is there any bug ticket system for this game?

From the log:

Hibagyűjtő: 116140854755, típus: 5
Esemény neve: BEX64
Válasz: Nem érhető el
CAB-azonosító: 0

Probléma aláírása:
P1: NFS16.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 56eaea74
P4: StackHash_8149
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: PCH_A7_FROM_ntdll+0x00000000000A5C24
P8: c0000005
P9: 0000000000000008
P10:


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunnemethpeter*
> 
> After the patch i got at least six crash in the last two hours.
> 
> I can't finish the "No body contact" event due to this error. Crashing during the event mostly but last time I was able to finish with a win but it crashed on the winning screen and I lost the progress. So It is unplayable now for me. Before patch I plazed 8 hours without any issues. Is there any bug ticket system for this game?
> 
> From the log:
> 
> Hibagyűjtő: 116140854755, típus: 5
> Esemény neve: BEX64
> Válasz: Nem érhető el
> CAB-azonosító: 0
> 
> Probléma aláírása:
> P1: NFS16.exe
> P2: 1.0.0.0
> P3: 56eaea74
> P4: StackHash_8149
> P5: 0.0.0.0
> P6: 00000000
> P7: PCH_A7_FROM_ntdll+0x00000000000A5C24
> P8: c0000005
> P9: 0000000000000008
> P10:


Did you try right clicking the game in origin and selecting repair game? It's like origin's equivalent of steam verify cache


----------



## Themisseble

Anyone using 2GB gpu?


----------



## Rayce185

I am. I can't go higher than the second to last texture quality setting in 1080p, and even then the VRAM jumps over 2000MB at some points.


----------



## hunnemethpeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Did you try right clicking the game in origin and selecting repair game? It's like origin's equivalent of steam verify cache


Hmm.. I tried that and it did something... But I have no idea what it did.


----------



## Rayce185




----------



## Cybertox

Here is my beamer


----------



## Themisseble

Which is the best BMW ingame?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Which is the best BMW ingame?


There is no "best" BMW, they all differ from one another and have their own advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Themisseble

Well I get it running again... cannot finish magnus race. Map disappears 2x and always on same place.

Like this...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuNSs4xUg5g


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Really enjoying this game. I've gotten to the final story mission where you race everyone from the group and I can't seem to beat it for the life of me. Ended up getting bored and having accumulated some amount of money I bought a few new cars. Here are some of them:

Toyota GT86


Subaru BRZ


Scion FR-S


Bonus game of spot the difference included


----------



## Ithanul

Do those cars really look that similar in real life? Or was the person making 3D models being a lazy butt and just reused the same model.

...Talk about needing badges to know the difference in the car.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Their real life counterparts are equally as similar, but the models may even be reused and tweaked slightly.

Scion FR-S


Toyota GT86


Subaru BRZ


I just found it amusing that I could modify each of the cars to be near identical. The only thing I can notice different about them ingame visually is the headlights and a slight difference in ride height. (The tires on one is different but that's because I forgot to change them before taking the picture). If I had more money I would have tried to tune them all to max to see which would be better, maybe another time I will do that.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Really enjoying this game. I've gotten to the final story mission where you race everyone from the group and I can't seem to beat it for the life of me. Ended up getting bored and having accumulated some amount of money I bought a few new cars. Here are some of them:
> 
> Toyota GT86
> 
> 
> Subaru BRZ
> 
> 
> Scion FR-S
> 
> 
> Bonus game of spot the difference included





















No idea why they decided to add all three of them. Most likely to increase the amount of cars included in the game with minimum effort.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, seems that that way.









Then again the actually ones in real life look almost dead on the same. Ugh, reason most new cars bore me. I like me oldies. Be sweet if they put a Chevy Custom 10 side step short bed in for some fun.







Kind of wish some racing games would add in areas for trucks and have trucks, I like truck racing big time.



Just love that truck. My Dad still has his, but it pretty rough looking atm. Plan to slowly fix it back up and have it as a show truck.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, seems that that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again the actually ones in real life look almost dead on the same. Ugh, reason most new cars bore me. I like me oldies. Be sweet if they put a Chevy Custom 10 side step short bed in for some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of wish some racing games would add in areas for trucks and have trucks, I like truck racing big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Just love that truck. My Dad still has his, but it pretty rough looking atm. Plan to slowly fix it back up and have it as a show truck.


You can make a truck somewhat from the Ford they added in the hot rods update. It won't be exactly the same as the one you want it's the closest you can get unless they add some in a future update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> No idea why they decided to add all three of them. Most likely to increase the amount of cars included in the game with minimum effort.


Completely agree, I would somewhat understand if the bodykits and visual customization was different but they're not so it's rather pointless.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> You can make a truck somewhat from the Ford they added in the hot rods update. It won't be exactly the same as the one you want it's the closest you can get unless they add some in a future update.
> 
> 
> Completely agree, I would somewhat understand if the bodykits and visual customization was different but they're not so it's rather pointless.


Hmmm, at lest they have the Ford. Maybe some more trucks hopefully show up later.

I plan to buy the game. Just hope it don't have a fit with my satellite connection since I just be doing single player anyways.


----------



## Rayce185

The game can be REALLY infuriating at times! Especially drift train with that absolutely useless AI either pushing you into the wall or traffic in the corners.

And don't get me started on the multiplayer architecture. A game that has to shine after story mode really could have done better to be organized

-No ingame chat, only Origin ingame
-You have to leave the game to make a new crew
-load times of death on every single try to get an MP game running


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> The game can be REALLY infuriating at times! Especially drift train with that absolutely useless AI either pushing you into the wall or traffic in the corners.
> 
> And don't get me started on the multiplayer architecture. A game that has to shine after story mode really could have done better to be organized
> 
> -No ingame chat, only Origin ingame
> -You have to leave the game to make a new crew
> -load times of death on every single try to get an MP game running


I agree with how furiating the drift train missions can be. Either they slam into you and you constantly hit the wall or can't get a drift going, or you can't use the space ahead or behind because "Keep up to continue earning score". Not a drift mission, but wait until the last story mission if you want to see infuriating. 10 minute race and coming in second place? Better have that second controller handy, because the first one's lifespan is steadily decreasing with every try at it. I finally beat it with this beast of a car though:

Dodge Challenger SRT8 2014



1592 horsepower







and it drifts well too. I'm not the biggest fan of how it looks but it is fast and handles well and is now my main vehicle of choice, followed closely by my Subaru BRZ


----------



## cones

Might pick this up later on.


----------



## Cybertox

My latest project. Took me quite some time to come up with this design, was really hesitant throughout the whole design process but I am really satisfied with how it came out. Love the front of the Evo, full of character.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> My latest project. Took me quite some time to come up with this design, was really hesitant throughout the whole design process but I am really satisfied with how it came out. Love the front of the Evo, full of character.


Looks great! In each of your screenshots I have a touch of jealousy for your designs, I don't have as much creativity when it comes to the decals.


----------



## Ithanul

Wish I could take a pic of the car I had in the old Underground version on Xbox. I used the glitch so I could layer more decals on top. Thing looked sweet.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Looks great! In each of your screenshots I have a touch of jealousy for your designs, I don't have as much creativity when it comes to the decals.


Thanks for the compliment, glad you like my designs!
It is not entirely finished yet, still needs a few changes and adjustments. I am a perfectionist which is more of a disadvantage as it is hard for me to finish something and make it appeal to me. I spend so much time reconsidering and remaking things, its insane. While the process itself is rather nerve-wrecking at times, the end-results are worth it.


----------



## Wovermars1996

So i just tried the 458 italia and I wonder why it was even added to the game. It has only one bodykit and you can't even change the rims.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> So i just tried the 458 italia and I wonder why it was even added to the game. It has only one bodykit and you can't even change the rims.


Community google doc showing parts that can be modified:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1seHjNYjEcYhtxANA9sI4x4UaPXBOMy5tl66sAl5D5Ck/edit#gid=2141424685
This shows what cars can be modded with what
I also edited it and sorted them by a "customization score" which totals the number of sections of each car can be customized, but not necessarily how many of each mod there are for each section so you may or may not find this useful.
My version:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2ntXcYl_GCiSG1jZXNxd3Y0QWs/view?usp=sharing


----------



## MarcosR34

Help me please, I have this error when I drive.






-Intel core i7 4790 - 4600 hd
-8gb ram 1866 mhz
-Mother MSi H81M-E33


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Looks like you're having graphics issues. Do you have the latest drivers? Is your graphics card overclocked at all? Update your drivers and see if that fixes it, if that doesn't help, try downclocking your card


----------



## MarcosR34

I have integrated video memory (4600 graphics) and is not overclocked. I have all updated drivers


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarcosR34*
> 
> I have integrated video memory (4600 graphics) and is not overclocked. I have all updated drivers


There's your problem. You need a dedicated graphics card, at least a GTX 750 Ti or HD7850. The integrated graphics in Intel CPUs weren't designed for anything more than very basic graphics such as Minecraft.


----------



## MarcosR34

I have a gtx 560 Ti, but I have a 500w power supply + 12v 5a. This power supply works with this graphics card?


----------



## Cybertox

*Speedlists Update*

Coming April 27th 2016 (Xbox One, PS4, PC)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyone tried Crossfire with the new drivers?


----------



## john1016

Anyone having issues playing on 3 screens?

I'm not sure if it's AMD, the game or my pc.


----------



## Cybertox

Ghost games stated that the speedlists update was the last one, no future updates will be released for this Need For Speed, NFS 2017 is already in development and will be released sometime next year. A big shame if you ask me, I was expecting more additional content and potential DLCs.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Ghost games stated that the speedlists update was the last one, no future updates will be released for this Need For Speed, NFS 2017 is already in development and will be released sometime next year. A big shame if you ask me, I was expecting more additional content and potential DLCs.


Wow, talk about short support. Makes me wonder how long the support the servers are going to last and what going to happen about the online connection requirement on the game.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarcosR34*
> 
> I have a gtx 560 Ti, but I have a 500w power supply + 12v 5a. This power supply works with this graphics card?


500W is more than enough for the GPU you have. have you downloaded the latest drivers from NVidia?


----------



## Cybertox

Need For Speed is currently on sale (Origin), it is 33% off.


----------



## newls1

enjoying the hell out of this game, glad i purchased it.. Any chance for a 370z DLC for it???


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> enjoying the hell out of this game, glad i purchased it.. Any chance for a 370z DLC for it???


Support has been dropped. There won't be any future updates or DLC.

http://www.idigitaltimes.com/next-need-speed-slated-2017-no-more-nfs-updates-and-new-content-says-ea-533353


----------



## newls1

wonder why? was the game not as popular as they wanted it or something?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> wonder why? was the game not as popular as they wanted it or something?


They are developing the next NFS.


----------



## newls1

oh, thanks


----------



## Ithanul

Makes me wonder if they will do a update to the game that gets rid of the online requirement since they drop support. That the only thing keeping me from buying and playing this game.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> enjoying the hell out of this game, glad i purchased it.. Any chance for a 370z DLC for it???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Ghost games stated that the speedlists update was the last one, no future updates will be released for this Need For Speed, NFS 2017 is already in development and will be released sometime next year. A big shame if you ask me, I was expecting more additional content and potential DLCs.


----------



## Guthra

Been meaning to try this when I first heard about it. I just hope it has helped bring the series back up from the gutter.


----------

